# CUPS: Postscript printers print 'letter' and not 'A4'



## ma (Jul 13, 2013)

Hello,

I have configured around a hundred printers within CUPS, but never saw this:

Two printers (a HP Laserjet P4015 and HP Laserjet 2200 dtn), both have been configured in CUPS as Postscript printers (either using a Generic PPD or the real one for the P4015) and both are printing somehow the CUPS test page a bit shifted on the A4 sheet, as they would assume that they have to print 'letter' and not 'A4'. 

I can reproduce the same wrong printout when I do on a Postscript printer, which works fine, a lpr command like `lpr -P xxxx -o media=letter`. This shifts the printout on the page the same way as it appears on the above printers the test page.

What could be the reason for this?

Thanks

    matthias


----------



## tingo (Jul 13, 2013)

Could it be this?

```
tingo@kg-v2$ pkg_updating print/a2ps
20130427:
  AFFECTS: users of print/a2ps-{a4,letter}, print/c2ps-{a4,letter},
 print/lprps-{a4,letter}, or graphics/jpeg2ps-{a4,letter}
  AUTHOR: hrs@FreeBSD.org

  The affected ports have been converted to use libpaper for the default paper
  size as print/psutils did.  For more detail, see 20130424 below.

tingo@kg-v2$ pkg_updating print/psutils
20130424:
  AFFECTS: users of print/psutils-a4 or print/psutils-letter
  AUTHOR: hrs@FreeBSD.org

  print/psutils-a4 and print/psutils-letter have been merged into a single port
  print/psutils.  The default paper size in psnup(1), psresize(1), and
  pstops(1) is now selected via an environment variable and/or a configuration
  file of libpaper(3).  For more detail, see papersize(5) and paperconfig(8)
  manual page.    If you prefer A4 or letter size by default as the old
  version did, please install print/papersize-default-a4 or
  print/papersize-default-letter, which installs a papersize configuration
  file without manual configuration.
```


----------

